# Hgh and acne



## jimm (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you think hgh will help with acne I get mild acne from my aas use from time to time usually when Iv been off for a few weeks.

Was wondering if hgh would help with acne as I hear it's great for the skin and makes it alot less oily?


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 22, 2012)

I've heard it has helped people, however with me it didn't have any impact. For my fiancé, it caused it to flare up. So really I don't think you can definitively say one way or another. 

P.S. she knew it was the GH because she stopped using it and three weeks later saw improvement. She was on nothing else, not even BC.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't get any acne relief from gh. Although my GF said my skin looked better about a month after starting. Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## pieguy (Feb 22, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I didn't get any acne relief from gh. Although my GF said my skin looked better about a month after starting. Whatever the hell that means.



You got that glowing complexion now


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2012)

No, GH will do nothing for acne.  Accutane will.

Gh will make your skin better, but not acne free.


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

ok cool thinking about running gh for 6 months 3 of those will be in pct the other 3 i will be back on cycle will it provide alot more gains then if i were to run aas on there own? how effective is the stuff when stacked with gear...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 22, 2012)

GH isn't a miracle drug. It's quite subtle. Don't be expecting much from it. The best effects I get are better sleep and it seems no matter my diet, I always wake up and feel "tight" in the morning if that makes sense. 

I haven't taken it on cycle yet, I'm about to. But I heard that is the best time to take it. IMO start it before cycle so it has time to build up in your system.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> GH isn't a miracle drug. It's quite subtle. Don't be expecting much from it. The best effects I get are better sleep and it seems no matter my diet, I always wake up and feel "tight" in the morning if that makes sense.
> 
> I haven't taken it on cycle yet, I'm about to. But I heard that is the best time to take it. IMO start it before cycle so it has time to build up in your system.


 

+1

I personally can eat like sh*t and not get fat at all while using it.  I mean REALLY BAD DIET.  6 donuts to start the day and a pint of ice cream to finish it, yeah, that's what I'm talkin' `bout.

Gotta love those chocolate glazed!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 22, 2012)

I feel like a glutton. As I'm getting ready for my cut I'm slowly saying goodbye to things that taste good. But when I say goodbye I gorge out on them. Last night was ice cream.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I feel like a glutton. As I'm getting ready for my cut I'm slowly saying goodbye to things that taste good. But when I say goodbye I gorge out on them. Last night was ice cream.


 
Yeah, me too.

If I'm going to do it..........................it has to be done right.  Mass destruction to all foods processed, high in sugar, fat and carbs.  Bring it on.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 22, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> If I'm going to do it..........................it has to be done right.  Mass destruction to all foods processed, high in sugar, fat and carbs.  Bring it on.



While reading this I suddenly could taste fresh hot funnel cake. 

Damnit!


----------



## slow-90lx (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a bad flare up of back acne and GH did nothing to clear it up. Two weeks on doxycycline at 200mg a day cleared it up. I took 200mg for a month and then 100mg for another month and all is good. Cheap too if you dont have script or insurance.


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> GH isn't a miracle drug. It's quite subtle. Don't be expecting much from it. The best effects I get are better sleep and it seems no matter my diet, I always wake up and feel "tight" in the morning if that makes sense.
> 
> I haven't taken it on cycle yet, I'm about to. But I heard that is the best time to take it. IMO start it before cycle so it has time to build up in your system.


 
ive heard from friends it has to be ran 3 month minimum just to have any effect.. yes i would not want to run it without gear i persoanlly can see no purpose in that unless you over 40 it supposdly has great anti ageing properties.. as im 23 that is not what im taking it for.

im using it for bodybuilding purposes not to have better sleep or any thing ( we have sleepers for that  ). Im all for the "front loading" it and what better time to do it then while in pct? im going to do a high test cycle next maybe dbol/drol and was considering eq. Ive love tren but ive done it twice now and its no joke. so i wanna try something else anyway....

i hear eq is good for appitite combine that with hgh could be fun..




slow-90lx said:


> I had a bad flare up of back acne and GH did nothing to clear it up. Two weeks on doxycycline at 200mg a day cleared it up. I took 200mg for a month and then 100mg for another month and all is good. Cheap too if you dont have script or insurance.


 

im on doxy now my doc put me on a weak ass 50mg a day.. i upped that to 100 and it pretty much cleared me up.

I stopped taking it for a week and had a small flare up i think the fact i stopped taking it and have just finished a cycle contributed to the flare up.

anyway just got some more and now im running it a 200mg a day been 3 days now and already acne seems to be going.. 

going to see my doc next week tho gonna ask him to put me on accutane


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

XYZ said:


> +1
> 
> I personally can eat like sh*t and not get fat at all while using it. I mean REALLY BAD DIET. 6 donuts to start the day and a pint of ice cream to finish it, yeah, that's what I'm talkin' `bout.
> 
> Gotta love those chocolate glazed!


 


fatty lol  ...


----------



## XYZ (Feb 23, 2012)

jimm said:


> fatty lol  ...


 

That's cool, I've been called worse.


----------

